# Harman Rail Kit



## mhagerty (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what the Harman rail kit cost for the Accentra?


----------



## shelbylul (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it's about 160.00.   I have the same insert and I just made them out of 2x4s . The stove just needs support after it clears the hearth. It's funny, Harmans own literature used to suggest the 2x4s if you didn't have the rails.  I guess someone wised up and had it removed


----------



## tonyd (Jan 16, 2011)

This is what I use. strips of laminate flooring on the 2x4 to help it slide, Cost  $O


----------



## The Radiator (Jan 16, 2011)

tonyd said:
			
		

> This is what I use. strips of laminate flooring on the 2x4 to help it slide, Cost  $O


   I made up almost the same set up for my Enviro insert.


----------



## MoBigs (Nov 28, 2012)

tonyd said:


> This is what I use. strips of laminate flooring on the 2x4 to help it slide, Cost $O


 
I know this is a very old post, but I'm hoping for a response none-the-less.   I want to build my own rail kit as you have done here and I'm wondering if the 2x4 needed to be ripped in order for the stove to slide onto the top of the 2x4's? In other words, what is the clearance from the bottom of the stove to the hearth?

Thank you,
Mo


----------



## Justin M (Nov 28, 2012)

Funny you should post this, as I am going to build one in the morning.  I have pulled out my Accentra insert on to standard 2x4's laid flat on the hearth stone without a problem.


----------



## MoBigs (Nov 28, 2012)

Justin M said:


> Funny you should post this, as I am going to build one in the morning.  I have pulled out my Accentra insert on to standard 2x4's laid flat on the hearth stone without a problem.


Excellent, thanks for the response. I'd be interested in how you are building yours if you don't mind sharing. 

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## glenc0322 (Nov 28, 2012)

I built ,mine out of Kindorf (unistrutt) the 1 1/2 height was perfect and was free from my job i originally built it out of wood but it did not slide good so i used the kindorf works great


----------



## Justin M (Nov 29, 2012)

MoBigs said:


> Excellent, thanks for the response. I'd be interested in how you are building yours if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


 Here's mine that I built this morning.  It doesn't slide on it super easy but it works, and it's way cheaper than the Harman rail kit.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 29, 2012)

You guy sure are frugal...$3500.00 stove, but I'm not paying $150.00 for rails...LOL


----------



## Justin M (Nov 29, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> You guy sure are frugal...$3500.00 stove, but I'm not paying $150.00 for rails...LOL


Prices that I have seen list were up to $475.  If I could find a service rail kit for $150 I would probably buy it.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 29, 2012)

Justin M said:


> Prices that I have seen list were up to $475. If I could find a service rail kit for $150 I would probably buy it.


 
Gotta agree, didn't know they were 500 Bucks, The ones for my Enviro were 100 If I remember correctly!


----------



## MSmith66 (Nov 29, 2012)

The rails are for techs and where not to be sold to consumers. Time will tell and time moves on.


----------



## sandpipe (Nov 29, 2012)

The $475 rails are motorized, right? Push the power button and the stove slides out for maintenance. Push it again and it slides back into place.


----------



## MSmith66 (Dec 2, 2012)

sandpipe said:


> The $475 rails are motorized, right? Push the power button and the stove slides out for maintenance. Push it again and it slides back into place.


Have not seen the motorized one, I was talking about the good ole pull out and push in rails with the casters.


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 2, 2012)

475 sounds like almost a half years pellets and on a retired Firefighters pension thats a savings !


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Feb 19, 2014)

Justin M said:


> Here's mine that I built this morning.  It doesn't slide on it super easy but it works, and it's way cheaper than the Harman rail kit.



What linear ft of 2X4 did you use?

How long does the sliding rail portion need to be?


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 14, 2014)

For history's sake....if you own the new 52i...this 2x4 setup does NOT work.  The rollers dig right into the wood and make it impossible to use.  You need metal rails for the rolls to roll on


----------

